# Puddle Pants (Latest Fashion, LOL)



## officerripley (Sep 14, 2022)

Here we go again with another goofily-named (IMO) fashion trend, Puddle Pants:



It usually refers to pants or slacks that are loose-fitting and especially "puddle" around the shoes. Which as the gal in this article--https://www.glamour.com/story/puddle-pants-trend--points out, "Puddle pants, which are slightly tailored curtains, have actually been around for years—and obviously, short girls (raises hand) have been wearing them against their will since birth." (Me too.)


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Here we go again with another goofily-named (IMO) fashion trend, Puddle Pants:
> 
> View attachment 239401
> 
> It usually refers to pants or slacks that are loose-fitting and especially "puddle" around the shoes. Which as the gal in this article--https://www.glamour.com/story/puddle-pants-trend--points out, "Puddle pants, which are slightly tailored curtains, have actually been around for years—and obviously, short girls (raises hand) have been wearing them against their will since birth." (Me too.)


You've just described most of my wardrobe..  although it wasn't for the purpose of being "in style"


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2022)

officerripley said:


> and obviously, short girls (raises hand) have been wearing them against their will since birth


Yesterday I was looking in the full length mirror and moaning about this problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

What leg length  in jeans and trousers are you ladies ?...  I'm short.. my jeans are only 27 inches


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> What leg length  in jeans and trousers are you ladies ?...  I'm short.. my jeans are only 27 inches


I think mine are 28 or 29 inches.  But too many clothing manufacturers only go by 'size 8' or 'size 10,' etc., without taking length into account.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 14, 2022)

The ones that fit me best are 26-1/2 inches (I'm 4 ft. 11 inches; used to be 5 ft., sigh).


----------



## Judycat (Sep 14, 2022)

WTH? Puddle pants. People are so weird. I wonder what they would call mine. I was too lazy to cut and hem mine so I just folded it up with the present hem and tacked the material together like that. Doesn't work. The hem is too bulky and turns out. Maybe rain catcher pants or something equally dumb like that. I don't care, I wear them around the house and never appear at red carpet events anyway.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2022)

Judycat said:


> WTH? Puddle pants. People are so weird. I wonder what they would call mine. I was too lazy to cut and hem mine so I just folded it up with the present hem and tacked the material together like that. Doesn't work. The hem is too bulky and turns out. Maybe rain catcher pants or something equally dumb like that. I don't care, I wear them around the house and never appear at red carpet events anyway.


Nah, that's not lazy, lazy was a woman I knew years ago who 'hemmed' her too-long pants with Scotch tape..


----------



## Bella (Sep 14, 2022)

Pants that drag on the ground in the rain and dirt are exactly what I need. Puddle pants? Spare me.  They give it a "fashionable" name, so people have an excuse not to hem their pants. I don't even like my pants skimming the floor inside the house.

I'm petite, 5'2" and solve the problem by buying the right length petite pants or hemming them or wearing leggings which don't need to be hemmed. What else are shorties supposed to do, unless they like their pants draggin' the ground?


----------



## officerripley (Sep 14, 2022)

Back in the 90s, there was a trend for a while of pants that puddled up on your shoes but they called it "stacked." The names they come up with for this stuff, SMH.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 14, 2022)

I have been so far from fashionable for so many years, and I will likely stay that way until I am gone.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> I think mine are 28 or 29 inches.  But too many clothing manufacturers only go by 'size 8' or 'size 10,' etc., without taking length into account.


Here they go by  sizes like you say..10/12/14 etc.. but also leg length.. so a size 10, 12, 14, 16.. short .. regular .. long..

Also some stores sell size and specific leg length.. size 12/ 29 leg.. size 16/ 27 leg... and so on...


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Here they go by  sizes like you say..10/12/14 etc.. but also leg length.. so a size 10, 12, 14, 16.. short .. regular .. long..
> 
> Also some stores sell size and specific leg length.. size 12/ 29 leg.. size 16/ 27 leg... and so on...


I prefer those that go by waist and length, they're more accurate, but it doesn't seem many companies do it that way.


----------



## Jules (Sep 14, 2022)

Bella said:


> What else are shorties supposed to do, unless they like their pants draggin' the ground?


I have 3 pairs of boyfriend jeans; they’re meant to be turned into an outwards cuff.   Also, they’re a baggier fit. I can’t stand anything tight; it’s part of my claustrophobia. 

Holly, they sell very few petite jeans here or even from our Canadian online stores.  None have a length.  Even for regular sizes, there’s just a few brands of jeans that sell with with a waist and length sizing and they’re designed for younger women with a different shape them me.  

I love when I find a pair of cropped length pants and they end up being below my ankles.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2022)

This posting reminded me of a pair of pants that belonged to my brother.  I loved those pants and would wear them.  Brother didn't like the shade of blue.  Light blue!  I wore them with a pastel pink sweater.


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

About 30 years ago (?) women's slacks/jeans/trousers all of a sudden started being sold by inseam as well as size. Hurrah!  No longer needed to wear jeans that looked and felt obviously hemmed.

Then, about 15 years ago, because the fashion was for higher heels, my regular length inseam slacks 30 inches were now 32-34 inches.  No way was I going to wear high heels with a foot injury.

Since the regular inseam was then more than 30 inches I ended up buying short or petite lengths and wearing flat heels or close to flat.

I hate the fact that what used to be Tall inseam was sold as Regular inseam.

I broke down and ordered leggings, and even some of them were too short or too long.  

Puddle pants is an unfortunate name.  I was thinking someone had a need to locate a toilet and didn't get there in time.

Back in the 60's my sister wore "Elephant Pants"  those were very wide, maybe they are also called "Palazzo Pants."?    She was into fashion, chopped her hair off for the Twiggy style, too.  My parents were mortified her hair was missing.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 15, 2022)

I've been puddle pants forever. Nowadays 
though, I could give puddle another definition.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 15, 2022)

I’ve been noticing for a long time how many men seem to wear their jeans scrunched up around their ankles. I thought it was because either they didn’t know how to shorten them, or have anyone to do it for them. Just thought the look was lazy or sloppy.  I didn’t realize it was actually a fashion trend! 
Haven’t noticed it much in women,  but then it is so hot so much of the year here that women wear long jeans less often.


----------



## Jules (Sep 15, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> I thought it was because either they didn’t know how to shorten them, or have anyone to do it for them. Just thought the look was lazy or sloppy.


I suspect your first guess was right.  LOL.  That’s what it around here.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 16, 2022)

My suit pants are hemmed so they rest just above the top of my shoes, without wrinkles. Same for my jeans. My suits are bought from a men's  shop that does "made to measure suits " or off the rack with adjustments to suit the wearer. I choose the second option based on the lower price point. One of the modern men's "looks " that I detest is the "blue suit with light brown shoes ". And the skin tight jacket, that creases 30  seconds after it is put on. If you can see the guys I phone in his suit pocket, the jacket is too tight, in my opinion. A final thing, I own a nicely made London Fog raincoat, that I bought 21 years ago. It serves me well for 3 of the 4 seasons we have here in Canada. For really cold winter days I have a Hudson's Bay blanket 3/4 length parka, with a hood. And a pair of Sorrel boots.    JImB.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2022)

The fancier the name, the more they can charge for them. Still can’t beat a pair of Levi jeans.


----------



## caroln (Sep 16, 2022)

When I read this thread title, I swear I thought it was going to be about these:


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm short so I've shortened a lot of pants. Work pants, I don't worry about being precise. If they are a pair of jeans, I'm very precise. 

I can't stand the dragging on the ground look.


----------



## Remy (Sep 16, 2022)

I thought the title might be this. How they kept a straight face, I'll never know.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 21, 2022)

So puddle-pants are pants that are too long and drag on the ground..  I still say they look better than what some kids in one of my high schools called high-rise.. it wasn't exactly a style, it was about what pant-legs looked like when the wearer had gained a few inches in height..  kids would remark "Hey, where's the flood?!?"  
Some continued to wear them like that, others sewed on "extensions."


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 16, 2022)

I've mostly had puddle pants a great deal of my life with being on the shorter side.  Plus women's jeans seem to be for tall women.  At times I have been lucky enough to find some brands who have petite sizes.

I have some pants that are high-water pants only because the material shrunk after being in the dryer.

Buying pants has never been a good experience.


----------



## Lara (Dec 16, 2022)

The last thing this old bod needs is "puddle pants"! 

I just bought a pair of super comfortable Danskin black yoga pants on sale at Costco for 9.99 (wow) that make my legs look nice and trim. They have a slight sheen, are very soft, and have a very subtle pattern in dark gray on black you can barely detect.

They're well made and cut slightly high at the waistline. Vary flattering. Super easy to get on. You might find them online. I found them but not with the same subtle pattern I have. Be sure it's $9.99. There's a pocket on the side made for a phone...yes!


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 17, 2022)

Lara said:


> The last thing this old bod needs is "puddle pants"!


You mean that 22 inch trouser hems are just not at the cutting edge anymore?

Oh dear, are the two tone shoes history too?


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2022)

My problem is that my height is in my torso, with relatively short legs.  When I stood next to my late husband, he was taller but when I sat next to him, I was the taller one.

Pants, including jeans are usually too short or too long.  I have a hard time finding shorts that end right above the knee....they usually hit mid or bottom of the knee, which I don't like.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 17, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Here we go again with another goofily-named (IMO) fashion trend, Puddle Pants:
> 
> View attachment 239401
> 
> It usually refers to pants or slacks that are loose-fitting and especially "puddle" around the shoes. Which as the gal in this article--https://www.glamour.com/story/puddle-pants-trend--points out, "Puddle pants, which are slightly tailored curtains, have actually been around for years—and obviously, short girls (raises hand) have been wearing them against their will since birth." (Me too.)



I’m just relieved this isn’t about incontinence.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 17, 2022)

Wear them all the time.


----------



## JustDave (Dec 17, 2022)

Lara said:


> The last thing this old bod needs is "puddle pants"!
> 
> I just bought a pair of super comfortable Danskin black yoga pants on sale at Costco for 9.99 (wow) that make my legs look nice and trim. They have a slight sheen, are very soft, and have a very subtle pattern in dark gray on black you can barely detect.  They're well made and cut slightly high at the waistline. Vary flattering.


Hubba Hubba!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 17, 2022)

My daughter wears the loose pants but I have always worn the tight leggings even before they became popular.
(or jeans).  Honestly?  I think the fat pants make a person look dumpy!
(All apologies to anyone on here who likes them)  Fashion has to keep changing up to make money.
Leggings are so quick and easy to slip on and look fine!  We don't have to follow the fads.
Ha!  When I was a teenager, I'd change clothes 8 times a day!  Now?  I spend 2 minutes dressing for all day!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 17, 2022)

I look for petite pants, not always easy to find for women my size but I've managed. I hate hemming, so I don't have much choice. I don't like the puddle pants look; to me it looks sloppy, not to mention how the cuffs must pick up dirt from the streets. Ewwww !


----------



## JustDave (Dec 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't like the puddle pants look; to me it looks sloppy, not to mention how the cuffs must pick up dirt from the streets. Ewwww !


I assume that is probably the point, like designer Jeans that come faded, spilled bleached, and with frayed holes.  I'm not defending the look, I don't particularly care.  It probably works better with teens.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 18, 2022)

If my wife wore these on our first date, she wouldn’t have become my wife!


----------

